# Black Pepper FO?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

What is the attraction to this? Does it smell like the black pepper you cook with? Everyone says how lovely it is and how well it blends with other scents but I just cannot imagine soap smelling like pepper.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I have smelled black pepper OOB, and it wasn't like table pepper, but I can't describe it. I wouldn't soap it by itself though. but I wonder what the rage is about wasabi. I've smelled it in soap at Brambleberry and think it's nasty! Who wants a soap that smells like Wasabi? Anne marie (the owner of BB) herself proudly showed me her latest fragranced log and I faked a smile and said, "wow, that's very different!" Smells like dirt to me!

Bethany


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Black Pepper is widely used as a base note in perfumery. I have not tried it myself, but it is viewed as one of the 'must haves'.

Christy


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

I can one up you Bethany. I ordered a sample of Spiced Wassail from Candle Science. It is the most awful thing I have ever smelled. There is no way I am even going to be able to soap it. Instant headache! It had good reviews and sounded interesting so I figured what the heck. Bad choice. I can't imagine _anyone_ actually liking it.

I just don't understand the appeal of some scents. Like Dirt... who wants to smell like a dirtbag? :laughcry

Sara


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a Better one than wasabi even...while we are one upping!

I got Solas Tiramisu thinking it would be a nice sweet coffee scent. I got the box and could smell this mildewy scent. I opened the box and got out the other FO's smelled it all including the tiramisu (which smelled coffeeish directly oob) and they were all good. But the mildew smell was still there. I thought maybe it was the packing peanuts so I threw them out. Folded the box and kept it because I keep smaller boxes for shipping, etc. Stuck all the FO's on my shelf in my office/supply room. Everytime I would come in I could smell this strong mildew smell . Finally I figure the box was mildewy from being store in a damp place at solas or something. So I burned the thing. The smell was still there! I was hunting for wet spots on my carpet, everything. The day came to soap the tiramisu. Oh it was so nasty! Overwhelmed my whole house with MILDEW mixed with stale coffee smell. SO bad. I gave it a few days but it made me so sick I had to just throw it out. Solas just said, "sorry, I sniffed all my bottles of it and I don't know why yours smelled that way" I mean it reeked up my office in a closed container - gross!

Christy, I've heard that too about black pepper and once you smell it you can see where it could be in a blend. kinda musky, not a sweet musk, but dry musk.

Bethany


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I am done ordering 16 oz bottles based on other's reviews. I have always ordered the 16oz size because it is less per ounce and I want to get the most for my $$ plus whatever I can get in on the shipping. And I have never purchased anything that didn't have rave reviews from somewhere other than the seller. But no more! I am getting 2 oz or sample sizes from now on unless it is something I am familiar with. (Remind me that I said this a few months down the road when sales pick back up and I'm looking for new scents. LOL)


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I am trying to just keep my FO's down to the four suppliers I have now - BB, Aroma haven, lillian, and solas. I always order and extra 2 oz of something I like to try with my order of my regular oils.

Bethany


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Different people like different scents. If the FO truly smelled like black pepper, I imagine it might work well in a spice blend with bay or sage etc. Or perhaps a citrus mix, well not one of those sparkling, happy citrus scents but a more subdued one. I've heard that some people have cut grass or tomato soaps that sell well. Patchouli has always smelled earthy/dirt to me. And I thought I'd seen some here people mention carrot or pumpkin, neither of which would be what I want to smell like - gosh if I smelled like either of those I'd never dare go into the goat pens :lol


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

They have done studies that have proven that men prefer foodie scents, that they can be an aphrodisiac (sp?). I can totally see that! I tried sugar and spice for the holiday season in lotion, it did not sell well at all. But I got requests for pumpkin pie lotion and my orange spice did very well!

I like the foodie/spice scents too. Maybe it's because I don't eat any sweeteners or white flour and it's my way of eating them without eating them? sometimes It all smells so good it makes me crave big time!

Bethany


----------

